# First time building, need layout help and tips!



## ToothlessTinker (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey,
So I have decided on running 3 main lines and each electrically isolated from each other. I have a space of max 6ft by 10 ft. My problem is deciding what shape of track to do. I have been thinking about keeping it 2 ft wide and just border the area. Any tips of what to do or don't do in this kind of configuration?


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

I would down two main lines the loop the complete table and maybe the third line a smaller loop for a yard or passager trian. Thats what I did. I have a 11'x15' layout with the center cut out and have two main lines that complete the whole layout and the third line circles about 10'x4'. But remember its your layout do whatever you want.


----------



## ToothlessTinker (Jan 10, 2012)

Ah okay. Ya i was going to do 1 line that stays flat and has sidings. The second would continuously rise and fall crossing the first. And the third would go up into a mountain like scenery above the other 2 lines. How easily would it be to fit that on to a 2 foot wide space? Also do you have any pics so I could get an idea?

Also for the third track I want to keep the curve radius to 20" to 22".


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

My layout is all 22" radius except one part where the inner main line will go into a hill I had to use 15" radius . I do have pictures but I am not home and don't have them on here. I have a post that shows my progress of my layout. To answer your question you can rise and lower in the two feet pending on how long your going. I believe it is 4" in a 8' spand.

Heres my layout: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=10198


----------



## ToothlessTinker (Jan 10, 2012)

05Slowbalt said:


> My layout is all 22" radius except one part where the inner main line will go into a hill I had to use 15" radius . I do have pictures but I am not home and don't have them on here. I have a post that shows my progress of my layout. To answer your question you can rise and lower in the two feet pending on how long your going. I believe it is 4" in a 8' spand.
> 
> Heres my layout: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=10198


Looks awesome! That is kind of what I was thinking but no looping siding like yours and I would have a third line that goes higher. It will probably go around once on the incline, second loop around will stay at that hight and the third be the decline.


----------

